# Harbor Freight Disc Sander ON SALE $59.99 with Coupon



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wanted to point this one out to folks looking for a Tool Sharpening System on the cheap.

4x36in Belt / 6in Disc Sander

Gerry (the Dane) and I both posted on this Last year at the beginning of 2013. This thing makes one heck of a sharpening system for all your turning tools, AND IT IS CHEAP AND EASY TO CONVERT!

Big Bang For Buck Belt Sharpener REVIEW

DIY Sharpening Rig


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

With what coupon is it $59.99?

Edit: Oh I see now it's an online coupon.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Correct. HF sends me monthly "sale" coupons via email.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks that's good to know.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Mike Excellent review of the HF belt sander, pictures, and homemade jigs. Might look at these Alumina Zirconia (very hard, sharp grain) Planer belts while not the cheapest around think will be happy with the results. If scroll down will see can buy your favorite grit belt. If happy with belts using now stick with them.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/pl00436/

I'll stick with my old 6" Craftsman grinder with friable grinding wheels and Wolverine system & Vari grind jig been using for over twenty years. By the way, paid about $59.95 back then for that grinder. I started out free hand sharpening my tools on a Craftsman belt sander and still have it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------

